# a99



## stbos100 (Apr 1, 2012)

when is the sony a99 coming out will it be soon or should i just get the a77 
also how does the a77 do when coming to low light places stuff like concerts and shows


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 1, 2012)

It will be a while before the a99. I have not seen anyone do concerts with the a77 yet. But the two people I know that own them seem to like them.


----------



## jfrabat (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't know when the A99 will come out, but I can tell you the A77 does just fine in low light situations.  I use my auto ISO up to 1600, and I limit my noise that way.  The view finder does fine in low light (I would say even better than the optical type), but the final image will depend on your glass...  For that type of shooting, I would probably go with a 70-200 f2.8 (a couple of companies make them apart from Sony; but I have not heard such good reviews from some of the non-sony ones when in low-light situations, so do your research before you buy!).


----------



## kassad (Apr 16, 2012)

Check out Sony Alpha Rumors


----------

